# Trouble with potty training



## Angelbaby (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi, I have a five months puppy named Maggie. She some what potty trainned but still having some problems. She sometimes goes on the puppy pad and then their days she will go outside. The only thing what I'm trying to understand is why does she go in the house after ten to twenty mintes after just going. Can someone help me from her keeping going in the house.


----------

